# extracting equipment



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

Hi guy iv been thinking about putting a cook and beals spin float in my opperation (im running a gunness and 2 90fr extractors). Biggest problem is cost. i called cook and beals yesterday and they said that if i want to save money i dont have to get a heat exchange this year as long as the honey will be comeing out of the hot room nice and warm. So my question is what is a good way to get the wax and honey mixed and into the the spinner?
The only set up i have seen with a gunness is he had a auger running the whole length of his uncapper and the extractors were piped into the auger. but im just wondering about other ideas. 
regards Nick


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

The Maxant is nice, dosent need heat , but the blades will break off if wood or metal gets into it. I was thinking about getting a Cowen, I dont think they need heat . 
There is a guy over in Ft Pierce Fl. Bob Harvey is his name, he was selling a complete Cooks N Beals set up . He had a heat exchange unit and a spinner ,I dont know if he sold it but it may be worth while to do a search on Harveys Honey.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

*spinner*

The one I used needed the honey at 90 degrees for it to flow good. It does put a lot of air in the honey and makes it a little cloudy. Also if you have a storm come through and lose power you dump about a drum of honey in the melter below it.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

last I knew bob wasn't selling the heat exchanger or spinner. Just the uncapper and exctractor. Its the chain drive style.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

yea trevor i looked at the cowen spinner but they say it really does not work that great with the dakota gunness. 
rainsridge were you running a cook and beals spinner?
Nick


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

*cook and beals*

yes here is the link to the one we used. all the honey went through it. had it above their melter also made for some nice wax.

http://www.cooknbeals.com/separator.php


----------

